# Duncan: Parker Should Get MVP Votes



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> Duncan: Parker should get MVP votes
> Posted on: March 25, 2009 10:19 pm
> 
> ATLANTA --When Tim Duncan is resting his ailing knee and Manu Ginobili is fighting his way through a 1-for-7 shooting night in his first game in six weeks, it sure helps to have Tony Parker.
> ...


cbssports


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

meh give a few to yao ming too then


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah he's the only one playing well... arghh for the couple of weeks the spurs have been horrible. i'm worried come play-off time. they're not at the usual spurs level at all compare to the past years the spurs has been a contender...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*R-Star: No Parker Shouldn't*


Hes good, but MVP? GTFO.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

these spurs are not ready for the playoffs


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

R-Star said:


> *R-Star: No Parker Shouldn't*
> 
> 
> Hes good, but MVP? GTFO.


Duncan didn't say he deserved MVP. He said he deserved MVP _votes_.



chairman5 said:


> these spurs are not ready for the playoffs


While that is entirely true, it has nothing to do with this thread.


----------

